# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Was it a Lucid or Projection?

## wildassdream

My question is, is it possible to a.project through a lucid dream as a platform?

----------


## SystemsLock

Nope, it's not. Hate to burst your bubble, but projection isn't exactly real. I'm sure you'll find out about Santa Clause too when you're a little older.

Sorry about that, I'm just getting ticked by all these "beyond dreaming" posts. This is not a forum for astral projection. It's a forum for lucid dreaming which, I assure you, is most defiantly real.

----------


## wildassdream

I started another thread on the beyond dreaming. But to disagree with you would be beyond my personal experiences. I can't tell you whats real or not real, but it seems as though the WILD and a.projection could coincide. 

The idea that WILD requires you to turn over in your mind, allowing your mind's body to undergo a free fall like state, seems similar to the a.projection's technique of lifting your energy from your body.

Either way, a.projection seems to rely heavily on the ability to border sleep and consciousness, which blurs the lines between dream and reality. 

It'd be nice to get some personal first-hand experiences relating to a.projection, where people can affirm its difference from a dream state.

But, backtracking... I recently had a a.project like experience, induced through a lucid dream. So I'm just curious. Seems as though people in the Beyond Dreaming forum agree its possibility.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Nope, it's not. Hate to burst your bubble, but projection isn't exactly real. I'm sure you'll find out about Santa Clause too when you're a little older.



No need to be rude now 

"APing", or whatever you choose to call it (2nd phase OBEing, whatever) is very real. Talk to Bedeekin at a site called "Astralviewers.com" (don't worry, i'm not getting paid to endorse it  :smiley: ). He's got some great methods on OBEs, which are simalar to those to LD with, but different at the same time. Read through some of his experiences, and other people's there. 

Don't reply back to me saying it's bullshit until you do! I've talked to him personally a few times, and he's an awesome guy. You can talk to him on the IRC there, and he will explain to you what seperates his LDs from his APs/OBEs.

----------


## SystemsLock

> The idea that WILD requires you to turn over in your mind, allowing your mind's body to undergo a free fall like state, seems similar to the a.projection's technique of lifting your energy from your body.



Advanced mysticism humans can never understand or neurons firing in your head. Occam's razor, anyone?

----------


## Jay12341235

> Advanced mysticism humans can never understand or neurons firing in your head. Occam's razor, anyone?



Right, it's clear to me now why you act in the rude way that you do. 

Just look at your signature, you're trolling for an argument. Nice try

----------


## Ray23

Ive always thought Astral Projection and LDs were two different ways to say the same thing. I mean, it sounds like a WILD to me. You just...get up. Like an FA. Anyone?

----------


## Jay12341235

> Ive always thought Astral Projection and LDs were two different ways to say the same thing. I mean, it sounds like a WILD to me. You just...get up. Like an FA. Anyone?



My thoughts too. What if you're mistaking your LDs for your APs? What if you're mistaking your APs for your LDs?  ::D:

----------


## SystemsLock

> Right, it's clear to me now why you act in the rude way that you do. 
> 
> Just look at your signature, you're trolling for an argument. Nice try



Interesting, you're first retort is to dodge the question and attack my credibility. What does that say about the validity of your argument? (I took a debate class last semester)

A *Debate* is different from an argument  :Shades wink: . One involves facts and reasoning, the other is just people yelling curse words at each other. And I'm not rude, I'm strong minded and persistent.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Interesting, you're first retort is to dodge the question and attack my credibility. What does that say about the validity of your argument? (I took a debate class last semester)
> 
> A *Debate* is different from an argument . One involves facts and reasoning, the other is just people yelling curse words at each other. And I'm not rude, I'm strong minded and persistent.



Sorry, you're wrong. 

This was my first retort





> No need to be rude now 
> 
> "APing", or whatever you choose to call it (2nd phase OBEing, whatever) is very real. Talk to Bedeekin at a site called "Astralviewers.com" (don't worry, i'm not getting paid to endorse it ). He's got some great methods on OBEs, which are simalar to those to LD with, but different at the same time. Read through some of his experiences, and other people's there. 
> 
> Don't reply back to me saying it's bullshit until you do! I've talked to him personally a few times, and he's an awesome guy. You can talk to him on the IRC there, and he will explain to you what seperates his LDs from his APs/OBEs.

----------


## SystemsLock

Your right, who needs the scientific method? After all, I'm sure drug companies approve medication because the guy who discovered it was a "great guy".

----------


## Jay12341235

> Your right, who needs the scientific method? After all, I'm sure drug companies approve medication because the guy who discovered it was a "great guy".



I can see you've made sure that you can't be wrong so you've done none of the things that I've asked you to do. 

You didn't bother visiting the forum, you didn't bother reading the posts, you didn't bother reading others' posts, and you didn't bother trying to contact him. Your statements have no validity to me because you are more concerned about proving to yourself that what you say is correct than actually finding something that may be different from what you immediatley believe. 

Until you've done at least some of the things I've asked you to do, I'm not going to reply to any more posts of yours in this thread.

----------

